# Sound auf der Homepage



## flexter (1. Februar 2002)

hallöchen! 
ich hätt da mal ne kurze frage: 
und zwar,ich hab gerade eine seite im dreamweaver erstellt und ne sound datei eingefügt,klappt ja alles prima,aber ich will auch das die besucher der seite die musik an und abstellen können. 

kann mir vielleich mal jemand sagen wie man das macht das ich einen link so verknüpfe das der sound sich auf klick aus und auf klick wieder einschaltet? :{}

wäre nett wenn mir mal jemand helfen könnte,DANKE 

MFG Alex


----------



## Comander_Keen (1. Februar 2002)

abend...

ich habe zwar keine ahnung wie das gehen soll, aber lass das mit der mucke auf deiner hp!! Das ist einfach nur nervig...  diese hps werden gleich beim "ertönen" --> geschlossen!


----------



## CoMaSoUl (1. Februar 2002)

mein tipp wäre in flash: da kann man sie ausstellen und auch die laustärke regulieren.

ansonsten ist musik nicht allzuschlimm....kommt darauf an welche auf welcher seite.


----------



## flexter (1. Februar 2002)

Hi!

geht das nicht auch mit Javascript?


----------



## Tobygee (3. Februar 2002)

*Machs mit Frames*

Hi ich habe das auf unserer Homepage (http://www.beastiearena.de) mit Frames gemacht. Ich habe den Hauptframe oder mehrere Hauptframes und einen unsichtbaren am unteren rand. Wenn man nun auf den Link "Musik Aus" klickt lade ich eine neue seite in den Unsichtbaren Frame wo keine Musik drin eingebunden ist. Klicke ich wieder auf "Musik An" wird wieder die Seite mit Musik in den Unsichtbaren FRame geladen. Kannste ja mal ausprobieren oder gucks dir bei uns mal an ;-). 

Cu TOBYGEE


----------



## flexter (3. Februar 2002)

Hallo Tobygee!

darauf wär ich glaub ich nicht gekommen,ich werds so machen
Ich hätt sonst die Musik weggelassen.
danke für den hilfreichen tip!

mfg Alex


----------

